# Need Opinions



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Well here's the story I purchased a used PSE fire-flite Express from a member on here two years ago. It sat in my basement for the first year as I got the needed accessories that it needed to shoot. After I got all the stuff I started shooting this past summer and I really like it. This is my first bow and I like it a lot, he did warn me that if I started deer hunting I would get addicted and he was right!

So here is my question I need a new string for certain, and possibly a new cable as I saw a piece of plastic(?) coating missing on it, the cable itself is OK but the coating is missing. Approximately how much would it be to get these replaced or should I just save the pennies to get a new bow? I would not be interested in getting the latest and greatest just something that I like and shoots well. I don't shoot competitively and just need it to shoot accurately out to 30 yards.Thanks.


PS. we don't need posts that flame PSE and how you would never shoot that piece of crap. This is not about brand names but cost and longevity. I am not sure about the age but is in good condition other than what was mentioned above.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd just go to your local shop and they will most likely sell you a basic set of cables and strings for cheap, and install them too!

Can't accuratly give you a price but it would be cheaper for new strings than a new bow!


----------



## CWAY (Feb 5, 2009)

Just had strings and cables put on my Pearson and it cost me About $100 installed.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would find a reputable pro shop and have a set of high quality string and cables installed. The cost is not much more than basic, or cheap, and is well worth the money. The bow is in good shape, and you like it, so no need to look at a new bow.


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

RDS-1025 said:


> I would find a reputable pro shop and have a set of high quality string and cables installed. The cost is not much more than basic, or cheap, and is well worth the money. The bow is in good shape, and you like it, so no need to look at a new bow.


 
i agree.the 100 bucks or so is worth it.if for nothing else just to get a couple seasons out of it so you can get a better feel for everything.then if you want a new bow you'll have more experience to base your decision on.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I have the steel cables that you need, but they do not need to be changed due to plastic coming off! The string is usually under $25.00. Some places will charge for this and that, and you end up paying over $50.00. 
Pat


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

No doubt go to your local archery shop and get a new string/cables for your bow, alot cheaper than a new bow. Plus if you like it why change.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I put a set of Winner's Choice string and cable on and love them. I'm shooting consistently and everything feels solid.

Stay away from certain stores that put out Sunday fliers for your work, though. Make sure to go to a small shop in the country and you'll only make the drive once...


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

zimmzala

Run down to Eaton Rapids to Arrow Head Archery, they should be able to fix you up an it won't cost you an arm and a leg either. Here is their phone # and address

517 663-6422

2252 S Waverly Rd 
Eaton Rapids, MI 48827


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I think that I will probably just change the strings for now. For one, so I shoot now, and second I will propbably give it to the stepson to get him started if I decide to get a new one. Because you know if any one should get a new one...


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

lifforts in potterville, great guy to deal with


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Use winners choice, they are the best and they have a warranty. Look em up online winnerschoice.com any proshop will order and install it for ya.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

fish_AK said:


> Use winners choice, they are the best and they have a warranty. Look em up online winnerschoice.com any proshop will order and install it for ya.


Any of a number of custom string makers are "the best", and they all back up the product they sell.
And going to just any pro shop can be a big mistake.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

fish_AK said:


> Use winners choice, they are the best and they have a warranty. Look em up online winnerschoice.com any proshop will order and install it for ya.


Theres only so much that can be done to build a strong long life string!
I have been building strings sense 1994 as with most builders creep was the BIG issue with fastflight string materials, well i found a method to STOP creep in its tracks!
But the new materials like 8125 or 452X don't have the inherent creep problems and therefor they tend to hold set better and longer!
I or any quality shop can probably build a string easily as good as a winners choice or any other "BRAND" remember were all using the same materials!

Good luck whatever the choice you make!

BD


----------

